# Nice Photo Essay



## Polar Bear (Jun 28, 2008)

British paratroopers from 3rd Battalion, Parachute Regiment.

To be young again

http://www.foreignpolicy.com/story/cms.php?story_id=4378


----------



## Pete031 (Jun 28, 2008)

nice pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pardus (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a huge admiration for the Paras, supurb unit!


----------



## car (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice pics, PB.


----------



## tova (Jun 29, 2008)

Cool pics!


----------

